# Anthem 225 Integrated Amplifier Review Discussion Thread



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

*Anthem 225 Integrated Amplifier*
By Luther Ward









*Introduction*

Anthem seems to fly under the radar for many, but it should not. You're missing out on some really great gear. Their designs are well thought out and executed at a high level. Take for instance my latest review of the Anthem 225 integrated amplifier. This is audiophile level equipment without the boutique price. I came away with a new appreciation and admiration for Anthem. You may read the entire review linked below, but for now here are just a few of the highlights:


225 watts into 8 ohms (4 ohm capable)
built in phono stage
balanced inputs
tone controls with bypass
headphone amp
12v trigger
learning remote control

Anthem 225 Integrated Amplifier Review


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the review Luther. :T

This is the same unit we used in our $2,500 speaker event (link in sig) and it proved a very worthy unit. It was lacking in no respect whatsoever.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

So I guess you will be replacing your other amps/preamps with this. :sarcastic: :innocent:

Seriously, it's nice to see a product like this but I can't see it being a big seller just because of the times not the product.

Great review and I hope to see more like this.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nah... what I have now is sufficient for me, plus I need 5 channels anyway.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Blacklightning said:


> So I guess you will be replacing your other amps/preamps with this. :sarcastic: :innocent:
> 
> Seriously, it's nice to see a product like this but I can't see it being a big seller just because of the times not the product.
> 
> Great review and I hope to see more like this.


I see Anthem in a tough spot. They are positioned a little higher than entry level consumers, who may not appreciate the higher quality and better sound and positioned lower in the audiophile world that often equates dollars with value. I've seen manufactures struggle to sell to the high end world, then double their pricing and see their products sell. It is hard to change peoples psyche in the world of high end. Most will not even consider it just because it doesn't cost enough for what they think high end is. Sad, too, because it really is top performing gear.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank You Luther, well thought out and a very nice review :T


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Seems like a fantastic product for the person with limited space or funds for high performance separates, and in need of high power.


----------

